# Ultra sound



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I had my ultra sound done yesterday it took 5 minutes. She was mean at first then changed.....I had 1.1 cm two years ago and another one. It probably grew since. I was watching and she clicked on a mass that was large along with the little one....I have had pain on the left side of my neck and it gives me headaches. This has been going on for a while. I have my biosey at the end of September. I'm really worried I feel like ****....and what can be causing the pain?

OCEANMIST


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I had my ultra sound done yesterday it took 5 minutes. She was mean at first then changed.....I had 1.1 cm two years ago and another one. It probably grew since. I was watching and she clicked on a mass that was large along with the little one....I have had pain on the left side of my neck and it gives me headaches. This has been going on for a while. I have my biosey at the end of September. I'm really worried I feel like ****....and what can be causing the pain?
> 
> OCEANMIST


Glad you got that done yesterday. How long before you get the results; did they say?

Are you saying the lady who did the ultra-sound was mean to you? For real? Or was that a typo?

There are many reasons it could hurt. Inflammation, vascularity, swollen and pushing other tissue aside and cancer. So, I am really glad you have had this done.

One step at a time here.

And you know from reading all the posts on this forum that everyone is coming through their personal tunnels A-OKAY and so will you. Hang in there!


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sorry for what you're going through.

I noticed the first time I had my thyroid US done, the sonographer was a little short too at first, but once she "found" something everything about her changed. I chalked it up to them doing so many without finding anything that maybe it's to repeative or boring.

If the nodules are big they most likely are the culprit of the pain. I hope you get your answers soon. How does your lab work look?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

No typo...she said everyone has nodules! I said I had two growths on my tonsils removed in the last year on the left side same as the pain from my thyroid and two years ago my nodule was 1.1 cm. and I have pain. She was definitely short then got quiet. I was watching the screen and I have never seen them click on such a large mass before. She clicked on to three in total and the third one was very small, she said, your doctor will get the report and have a nice day...ran out almost.

There is something wrong and I'm really scared these symptoms have been there a long time....oh God.....

OCEANMIST


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

One more thing .....it was fast. I have had it done before and it takes longer than that they click on to the same nodule 5 times......she didn't do that this time...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> No typo...she said everyone has nodules! I said I had two growths on my tonsils removed in the last year on the left side same as the pain from my thyroid and two years ago my nodule was 1.1 cm. and I have pain. She was definitely short then got quiet. I was watching the screen and I have never seen them click on such a large mass before. She clicked on to three in total and the third one was very small, she said, your doctor will get the report and have a nice day...ran out almost.
> 
> There is something wrong and I'm really scared these symptoms have been there a long time....oh God.....
> 
> OCEANMIST


Honey bunny; I could not imagine being where you are at right now. Yes; this is very scary.

Do know that all of us here will rally around you best we can from afar and give you the moral and emotional support you need right now.

Waiting is agonal.

I have to go w/your gut feeling on this. You have known this for a long time. You wear your body every day so you know it best. I don't know why doctors do not listen to their patient's instincts and hunches.

{{{{OCEANMIST}}}}


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Gosh, I forgot to breath.....Thanks everyone I really need the support right now. Maybe its nothing..... You know when you get older we all get aches and pains.....mine apparently is in my NECK!!

Oceanmist


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Gosh, I forgot to breath.....Thanks everyone I really need the support right now. Maybe its nothing..... You know when you get older we all get aches and pains.....mine apparently is in my NECK!!
> 
> Oceanmist


One must "remember" to breathe. And contrary to public opinion, older folks don't necessarily have to have aches and pains.

We are going to push for good health for you ; even in your old age you are going to kick some butt. You will see.

Those of us w/autoimmune take far better care of ourselves than the average person and statistics show that we live longer, have quality of life as well as feeling better and doing more than others in our age group.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, had my utra sound done and my 1.1 cm is now decreased to 1.0 I also have a smaller one. The new Edo says its not my thyroid yet I'm getting a biopsey done on Oct 1 with another specialist the ENT. This new EDO says to me I know it would be easier to have a thyroid problem as its would be easier to fix! (I'm thinking thinking back of all I have dealt with with hubby.....ARE YOU NUTS!!) So she did sweet nothing.

I'm scared they think its throat cancer....early stage. I have the fullness in my left side of my neck and then that pain in my throat like I just swallowed razer blades. I have terrible sore throat pain. I don't know what to do....

OCEANMIST


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh my tsh was .71 which is normal. A question can you have a 1 cm nodule that could be cancer?

Thanks

OCEANMIST


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you scheduled for a FNA? My Doctor said anything over 1cm he will biopsy.

I see your thoughts are running wild. Try not to go there in your mind. It will drive you nuts.

My friend had a nodule under 1 cm, they wanted to re-check in one year and it had doubled in size and it was cancerous. So it could be possible.

Hang in there!

I seem to think that the nodule didn't decrease in size but that the measurements were different, maybe human error. I wonder what others think on this.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh I see yes you are scheduled. Woosh! Finally some real answers!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I have my biopsy coming a week from now. I still have pain in my throat and when I talk to much. I just don't know if this is going to say anything since they said it shrunk to 1 cm from a 1.1....

I am in so much pain.....this is ridiculous already and I never get any bloody answers!! I have such a headache and it goes straight to my throat.

oceanmist


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> I have my biopsy coming a week from now. I still have pain in my throat and when I talk to much. I just don't know if this is going to say anything since they said it shrunk to 1 cm from a 1.1....
> 
> I am in so much pain.....this is ridiculous already and I never get any bloody answers!! I have such a headache and it goes straight to my throat.
> 
> oceanmist


This pain is quite worrisome. You are in my prayers for the best possible outcome.

You have been through so much caring for your hubby and not being able to take time to care for yourself.

You are the best!!!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Oceanmist,

I am really sorry you are going through this. Hang in there...you will have this behind you before you know it!

I just want to tell you - I had awful pain on left side of neck about 2 inches down from jawline...jaw hurt...ear hurt...at one point I went to my dentist - every thing was fine.

Fast forward...on 8-21 I had a TT due to 2.3 cm nodule that was inconclusive on biopsy - every single pain I had is gone...my path report showed no cancer...I still can't believe how good I feel.

Please be sure and take a deep breath and relax...no matter what - you are on the path of getting it taken care of and behind you! As Andros said we will all rally around you and lift you in prayers and good thoughts. Take care and God bless.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok had it and was dizzy during it???? What the heck....was uncomfortable and a bit sore as he did it. Don't know what was the matter with me? I was shaking????? Well Fine now drove all the way home after and leaving for work in an hour......

Is that normal? Don't think so................

OCEANMIST


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

HI Oceanmist, bless your heart...anxiety - can do allllll kinds of things. I am sooo glad you are better now - and that it is behind you. I hope you have a peaceful restful evening! God bless....:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was uncomfortable during mine...and was sore afterwards. The way they had to kind of push on it was really unpleasant.

Hang in there!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I feel like I've been hit by a truck this morning after yesterday......so tired.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> I feel like I've been hit by a truck this morning after yesterday......so tired.


As well you should be; you are going through a lot right now. Rest; put your tootsies up and pamper yourself.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Enough suffering!!! My throat is so sore to swallow and after a while its painful to talk. It will be a week tomorrow that I had the FNA. I'm in Canada and it was thanksgiving weekend. Seriously what can this be? I need an answer.....this is not in my head....Why is it so painful to talk? What can cause this misery? I work in customer service I HAVE TO TALK!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Why does no one want to say anything? is it because you don't know what to say or scared to tell me? I don't care anymore thats how much I've suffered. I just want to know. My throat doesn't hurt like it did yesterday....Where it hurts were he took that little growth out this summer and didn't take it all and where they did the biosy on my thyroid a little....Did he stir up the hormones to casue pain?

Some one say something, you know what its like not to know, its just as painful not to hear someone say something.......................

Ocean


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you are still uncomfortable. I honestly don't know. Throat pain could be caused by so many things, it's hard to say. We just have to wait for those biopsy results and hope for the best...

I do hope you are feeling better ASAP.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I just don't have an answer for you. When will you get your FNA results? It doesn't seem like a 1 cm nodule is likely to cause the kind of pain you seem to be in, so I'm wondering if you're dealing with something other than (or in addition to) a thyroid issue. (My nodule was 3 cm, and caused discomfort I could live with, but not all-out pain. Of course, our bodies are different...)

What kind of doctor have you been seeing? Have you seen an ENT? If you haven't seen an ENT, I think it would be a good idea to see one.

Follow-up thought: If you are in genuine pain that is close to intolerable, it seems to me you should be getting a bit more aggressive treatment/exploration...


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you both ....just in a lot of pain with no answers. I don't know how long it takes to find out a FNA. But it is a week today so maybe its ok. The ENT said I will have to go to pain management....What the hell! He has had to take out two lesions at the back of my throat in the last year and he didn't take it all....so how the heck can it be in my head...He didn't say that but I am not going to Tuesday night classes to talk myself out of pain that I am really going through. I see him the beginning of November if nothing comes back with the FNA.
Thanks for replying ....hearing from you with no answers is better than not posting at all.
HUGS
Oceanmist


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What were the lesions? I'm asking because I wonder if it's likely that they've returned, and that's what is causing you pain. Not that the thyroid can't cause pain...but I think it's less likely that small nodules would cause the level of pain you're describing. (Of course, I've been wrong before.)

If it's been a week or more since your FNA, your results are probably in by now.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

They came both back as benign ....and one for sure was lymph node tissue?.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Enough suffering!!! My throat is so sore to swallow and after a while its painful to talk. It will be a week tomorrow that I had the FNA. I'm in Canada and it was thanksgiving weekend. Seriously what can this be? I need an answer.....this is not in my head....Why is it so painful to talk? What can cause this misery? I work in customer service I HAVE TO TALK!


I just now saw your post. As you know, I feel cancer is a suspicion.

Can you not call anyone and find out what your FNA results are? I don't know how they do things up there in your neck of the woods!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Its not like its not been in the back of my mind....but the last post Andros scared the S$$t out of me. I left a message saying I know I haven't heard anything about the FNA and I assume its ok....BUT the pain I feel is real and is not in my head its in the same place the doctor has been taking out lesions.

So I called now I wait....and I'm scared....scared they will do nothing and I will have to live like this or scared its something terrible like Andros stated....I don't see the light for the darkness at the moment...

OCEANMIST


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Its not like its not been in the back of my mind....but the last post Andros scared the S$$t out of me. I left a message saying I know I haven't heard anything about the FNA and I assume its ok....BUT the pain I feel is real and is not in my head its in the same place the doctor has been taking out lesions.
> 
> So I called now I wait....and I'm scared....scared they will do nothing and I will have to live like this or scared its something terrible like Andros stated....I don't see the light for the darkness at the moment...
> 
> OCEANMIST


Aw; I sure did not mean to scare you like that but I would be very very errant and would be doing you a huge injustice if I was not upfront w/you. I really really don't want anything bad to happen to you.

We need to get to the bottom of this so you can be properly cared for and around for a very long time to come.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I saw the ENT. He says the biopsy came back benign but that doesn't mean anything......He said it's not showing cancer right now...... They wouldn't say much more than that and that my nodules must be checked all the time.
They say I have lingual tonsils and can be from reflux, so I received some meds for that and are sending me to a pain doctor...to see if he can give me something to stop the flare ups of the pain in my throat. When he looked down there with the tube he said there inflamed....Oh right and because I'm menopausal that would explain the burning tongue symtoms. So I'm a little confused right now....The diagnoses to me is all over the place...

OCEANMIST


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Well I saw the ENT. He says the biopsy came back benign but that doesn't mean anything......He said it's not showing cancer right now...... They wouldn't say much more than that and that my nodules must be checked all the time.
> They say I have lingual tonsils and can be from reflux, so I received some meds for that and are sending me to a pain doctor...to see if he can give me something to stop the flare ups of the pain in my throat. When he looked down there with the tube he said there inflamed....Oh right and because I'm menopausal that would explain the burning tongue symtoms. So I'm a little confused right now....The diagnoses to me is all over the place...
> 
> OCEANMIST


Gosh; They are not going to schedule you to have it out? Burning tongue; macroglossia is my suspicion from thyroid disease.

Have you had Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab lab tests?


----------

